# S&W Victory upgrades



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition to the red dot which I already had mounted, I installed an after market trigger ( fully adjustable), Halo slide racking ring and a compensator. The trigger, ring and comp are from TandemKross. 
Probably overkill for a .22 but it all made a decent plinking gun a whole lot better!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is how to upgrade a Victory.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks awesome! Wallet a lot lighter with all tha accessories. Almost could have bought another gun. I messed with my Ruger 10/22 new barrel, stock, trigger, and sight. Think I spent more then the gun itself. It’s fun to be creative with your guns


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 276199
> This is how to upgrade a Victory.


Amen...


----------

